# How often do you trim your tortoises claws?



## JaySparks (Dec 2, 2017)

I have slate on my enclosure and my tortoise often rubs his nails and beak as he eats and walks over it. Is there like a special type of nail clippers I should use? I've never clipped my tortoises claws before so not sure how far I should trim.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 2, 2017)

I've never had to in almost 25 years.
I have cement pavers that my tortoises walk over. Placed at regular intervals in my enclosure.
If slate is not rough enough, you could try overturned ceramic tiles.


----------



## Tom (Dec 2, 2017)

Never.

This is not necessary in the vast majority of cases.


----------

